

Why App Developers Are Fed Up with SDKs - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/08/25/developer-sdk-software-bloat/

======
dalke
I think the underlying reason is that it's really hard to evaluate if an SDK
is useful. The promises of the documentation aren't always reflected in the
reality of the implementation, and often only hard experience can reveal the
truth.

------
werencole
"Screw this $#!%"...

So, I heard this from several app and game developers at a mini-conference in
Boston last week. But the language was a bit more ... colorful.

